# Coloration experiment



## architectd (Jun 14, 2010)

Since starting the hobby, I've always been intrigued by claims that certain species of mantids have the ability to change their coloration depending on their surrounding environment. I've kept many species from ghosts, to spiny flower, but their coloration seemed to be dependent on the amount of lighting, heat, and humidity provided. I hadn't ever paid attention to what color they're foliage might be, until now.

I recently received a few young H. coronatus nymphs from Oliver in France, and I decided to conduct a little experiment to see what causes orchids to change their color. Here's the idea:

1. Setup 6 colored tubs, 2 of each color. One of each tub would be given the regular daily misting, whereas the other would be given a heavier misting twice a day.

2. Setup 2 uncolored tubs: one lightly misted, the other heavily misted.

3. Setup 4 tubs out of the heated room where it's a cooler: 2 red, 2 clear.

4. Setup 2 tubs in a darker area with less light: 1 red, 1 clear.

My guess is that humidity will ultimately be the variable that causes the coloration, not the colored cups.

Any other variables I should add?

-Craig


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jun 14, 2010)

Craig said:


> Since starting the hobby, I've always been intrigued by claims that certain species of mantids have the ability to change their coloration depending on their surrounding environment. I've kept many species from ghosts, to spiny flower, but their coloration seemed to be dependent on the amount of lighting, heat, and humidity provided. I hadn't ever paid attention to what color they're foliage might be, until now.
> 
> I recently received a few young H. coronatus nymphs from Oliver in France, and I decided to conduct a little experiment to see what causes orchids to change their color. Here's the idea:
> 
> ...


This is interesting, and glad you're doing some experimenting.  

My guess would be heat, humidity, and the feeder insect's content, and of course the feeder insect's diet. Not sure about the color of surroundings???

Does anyone on here know if mantids are able to recognize the opposite sex before sexually matured? (adult stage)... Maybe if they're able to identify the opposite sex before adult, or even before pre-sub for that matter, their colors might do something...?

What age do Orchids normally get their pinks?

I would love to get me some Orchids, could you get me Oliver's contact info.?


----------



## architectd (Jun 14, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> I would love to get me some Orchids, could you get me Oliver's contact info.?


Oliver is devilmantis. He's out of orchids right now, but he said another ooth is due to hatch in a couple of weeks (Honestly I don't feel safe shipping L1s overseas). Polk had 30 L4s about two weeks ago.



Brian Aschenbach said:


> Does anyone on here know if mantids are able to recognize the opposite sex before sexually matured? [/qoute]Interesting thought. There HAS been an instance where my male G. gongylodes appeared to be attracted to the females as sub-adults (exercising antennae). I ended up moving the females to a new cage because I didn't want any cannibalism, and the problem stopped.
> 
> -Craig


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2010)

I believe it has been done like that on here before. Good luck.


----------



## architectd (Jun 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> I believe it has been done like that on here before. Good luck.


I've tried looking on the forums, and google, but no luck. The experiments I've seen done consisted of a few color bands placed sporadically around the mantid's enclosure. If you know of any experiments like this, a link would be great  .

-Craig


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 14, 2010)

Becareful with all that misting, they are a moisture lover, but u must have adaquate air flow


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 15, 2010)

I've seen color changes of a P. wahlbergii nymph in photos, it was wild and made it's home on a lavender plant out side of a school house in... I can't remember but I think it was somewhere in Tanzania (I could be way off on the location). The first pics looked like a typical mostly white Spiny flower mantis nymph, but after living there for a couple weeks it molted. After which, it turned a purle tinged magenta to match the foliage/flowers it lived on. I think that _real_ sunlight and natural surrounding play a bigger part than most people think. For example, green Chinese mantids are common when found outside, but captive raised they are usually tan.

Well anyway I think it's a cool experiment, and I look forward to reading all about it.


----------



## Ghozt (Jun 23, 2010)

well, i placed a few chines mantids out side in different locations on flowers and bushes.

It was a success ! They where all tanish or more close to brown. The mantid i placed on a really nice light green bush changed EXACTLY the color of the bush ! I was a pain to spot him. The other 1 had minor changes, one was on a big bush with yellow flowers and the mantis had traces of yellow and orange on its back and the legs where dark orange with red tips. They where out side for about 2 weeks. They molted only 1x for a dramatic change !


----------



## Ntsees (Jun 23, 2010)

Ghozt said:


> well, i placed a few chines mantids out side in different locations on flowers and bushes.
> 
> It was a success ! They where all tanish or more close to brown. The mantid i placed on a really nice light green bush changed EXACTLY the color of the bush ! I was a pain to spot him. The other 1 had minor changes, one was on a big bush with yellow flowers and the mantis had traces of yellow and orange on its back and the legs where dark orange with red tips. They where out side for about 2 weeks. They molted only 1x for a dramatic change !


Yeah, I agree because that's what I observe too when I place mines outside. Green, brown, or yellow, the sun really helps a lot on the color change.


----------



## 4upakabra (Jun 25, 2010)

I spent a long time such an experiment on Sfodromantis and now I noticed follows: 1. Change the color they want a high temperature and plenty of light, ultraviolet light. 2. Perhaps it makes sense to conduct such experiments on the street. I have changed color, not all praying mantises. Perhaps it is something missing. Some colors such as blue or orange they think no


----------



## swords (Jun 27, 2010)

I do not have any orchid mantids yet but I have 3 spiny flowers. I have a purple wandering jew plant in two of the enclosures the other only has green plants here are some pictures:











The ones with the purple plants are purple and the one with only green foliage is green. They all get the same foods: BB flies, small crickets or moths from outside. They are all in 1.5 gallon candy jars which get misted 1 - 2 times a day. Temps are between 73-85*F depending on ambient temps.


----------



## Ghozt (Jul 20, 2010)

Craig said:


> Since starting the hobby, I've always been intrigued by claims that certain species of mantids have the ability to change their coloration depending on their surrounding environment. I've kept many species from ghosts, to spiny flower, but their coloration seemed to be dependent on the amount of lighting, heat, and humidity provided. I hadn't ever paid attention to what color they're foliage might be, until now.
> 
> I recently received a few young H. coronatus nymphs from Oliver in France, and I decided to conduct a little experiment to see what causes orchids to change their color. Here's the idea:
> 
> ...


Any update pics since ?


----------

